# clyinder angling problems



## zzzman (Jun 30, 2009)

ok i have a western plow and a meyer pump. pump is a rebuilt from stork's and the cylinders are brand new. i hooked everything up and started angling the plow back and forth. took a while but it finally angled to the right very slow. but will not angle to the left or back straight. not sure if the cylinders have air in them and needs to be bleed or does it sound like a valve problem. i know the cylinders took fluid because it drained my pump enough were it won't lift the blade all the way. second question. i filled it back up to spec. but the original meyer fluid was yellow and this meyer fluid is called artic blue replacement fluid. should i buy a couple bottles of geniune meyer yellow fluid. don't want it to screw anything up. it's a e-47 pump


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

oil won't matter as long as you drained the old oil out. will the blade lift all the way when unit is full? if yes lift it all the way and angle back and forth several times. does it work? 
if no maybe a sticky valve or failing coil. possible bad connection to the coil.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

zzzman;865390 said:


> i hooked everything up and started angling the plow back and forth. took a while but it finally angled to the right very slow. *but will not angle to the left *or back straight.





no lead;865457 said:


> oil won't matter as long as you drained the old oil out. will the blade lift all the way when unit is full? if yes lift it all the way and angle back and forth several times. does it work?
> if no maybe a sticky valve or failing coil. possible bad connection to the coil.


Want to bet the hoses are on backward too comrade?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

possible, but he may have another issue.

dos vedonya.


----------



## zzzman (Jun 30, 2009)

what do u mean on backwards. i ask because when i turn the plow to go right nothing but when i go left it will turn to the right but slowly. i just figured on e-47 u have each plug in going away from eachother in the direction of each cylinder so i figured it went to that cylinder. the hoses won't fit if i don't


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The default function on a Meyer is angle left if you have a valve(s) that isn't working correctly or other various problems. Yours won't go left, it goes right and hence leads me to believe the hoses are reversed. Which port in the pump do you have to which cylinder?


----------



## zzzman (Jun 30, 2009)

if your looking at the front of the pump. the hose hookup behind the pump is going to the right cylinder. the hookup that is to the right of the pump is going to the left cylinder,


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Yep they're backward.


----------



## zzzman (Jun 30, 2009)

**** i'll have to buy longer hoses then. no way will they reach. so that should fix the problems i'm having then


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

No it won't fix your issues, it will make your hose routing correct. Your issues are due to either bad quick couplers or a C valve that isn't working correctly.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

Here Service Manuals & Installation Instructions from Meyer website. Asking info I do not know. Hope this can help you.







http://www.meyerproducts.com/TechSupport/ServiceManualsandInstallationInstructions.aspx


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

WeDoSnowplowing;867135 said:


> Here Service Manuals & Installation Instructions from Meyer website. Asking info I do not know. Hope this can help you.


http://www.meyerproducts.com/TechSupport/ServiceManualsandInstallationInstructions.aspx web site never showed. 
Other sites: 
https://ecom.plowpartsonline.com/xephr/qbe/PDF_SNOW_MEYER
http://www.angelos-supplies.com/MeyerServiceManuals/tabid/106/Default.aspx
http://www.angelos-supplies.com/Portals/0/E47 Repair Manual.pdf


----------



## zzzman (Jun 30, 2009)

ok got the hoses switched around and now the plow goes to the left great. but it won't angle right. i have one old coupler on there which i am changing tomorrow just to take the guess work out of it. but all the others are brand new. it just sounds different when trying to angle to the right compared to angling to the left. if it's not the coupler do u think it's the c valve and if so what can i do to try to fix it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Will it lift ok? If yes then check the C coil for magnetism.


----------



## zzzman (Jun 30, 2009)

yes lifts just fine would air in that cylinder cause that also. but i will check the coil tomorrow. thanks


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

zzzman;865390 said:


> ok i have a western plow and a meyer pump. pump is a rebuilt from stork's and the cylinders are brand new. i hooked everything up and started angling the plow back and forth. took a while but it finally angled to the right very slow. but will not angle to the left or back straight. not sure if the cylinders have air in them and needs to be bleed or does it sound like a valve problem. i know the cylinders took fluid because it drained my pump enough were it won't lift the blade all the way. second question. i filled it back up to spec. but the original meyer fluid was yellow and this meyer fluid is called artic blue replacement fluid. should i buy a couple bottles of geniune meyer yellow fluid. don't want it to screw anything up. it's a e-47 pump


Meyer fluid is yellow. The one I been buying here is green in a black bottle. Meyer Hydraulic Fluid Type M-1 Part # 15134 PREVENTS FREEZE-UP WITH ANTI-ICER.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

zzzman;870798 said:


> yes lifts just fine would air in that cylinder cause that also. but i will check the coil tomorrow. thanks


It would make it slow initially (spongy actually) but wouldn't totally stop it from functioning.


----------



## zzzman (Jun 30, 2009)

problem fixed. it was a bad coupler on the pump. just switched the hose around and it started pumping fluid. thanks B&B for all the troubleshooting tips. just need the headlights hooked up and wait for the snow to come. thanks again everyone


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Good to hear you're up and running.  

It's also a wise idea to keep a spare set of couplers on hand as they'll go bad without warning. Easy fix if the need ever arises again when you have them on hand.


----------

